# Hampster Cage



## WoodCore (Nov 9, 2009)

Check this thing out! Pretty cool IMHO.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2009)

Is that in Nass? :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2009)

I've seen that video, or one of the same stunt somewhere before.

Oh yeah, now I remember the story:
http://www.nsmb.com/2893-sam-brown-rip/

A really cool stunt though!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've seen that video, or one of the same stunt somewhere before.
> 
> Oh yeah, now I remember the story:
> http://www.nsmb.com/2893-sam-brown-rip/
> ...



That's a pretty crazy story to say the least!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 9, 2009)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Sad.


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2009)

That's really neat! Sad and crazy story, though.


----------

